# Who do you NOT want to DO on the forums ?



## Wagimawr (Jan 15, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I wonder what would happen if someone started a


OH HEY YOU MEAN THIS THREAD:

Ok, their a lot and I mean a lot of nasty looking ladies on this whole entire forum. Now I'm trying to stair up anything. When I mean NOT DO I mean as in have sex/intercourse with. I know a few I definitely don't want and I'm happy to list them too. Here they are....

...well shit. I can't think of any.

Fuck.

Thread over.

*masturbates*


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

no one wants to do meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  lol


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> no one wants to do meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  lol



I'd do you, but this is the wrong thread...


Who don't I want to do? 

Not touching that with a 10 foot Lead-encased, Thermal-proof, adamantium pole...


-Uriel

EDIT: Oh, I take that back, I wouldn't do you at all...I'm totally too old for you.
Hehe, I could have just deleted this...but the masochist in me thinks it's spiffy to leave it up.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I'd do you, but this is the wrong thread...
> 
> 
> Who don't I want to do?
> ...



lol im a virgin with a penis phobia and I might die and if u'd still do me.....then well, that doesnt belong here nor there  lol


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

:bow: LOL omg this thread...... no comment :blink:


----------



## Oirish (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> no one wants to do meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  lol



I do! Damn it....I fell into the trap. Now everyone's going to call me a pig or something. I mean, they would expect something from Wagimawr (haha, just messing around).


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

Oirish said:


> I do! Damn it....I fell into the trap. Now everyone's going to call me a pig or something. I mean, they would expect something from Wagimawr (haha, just messing around).



lol perveeeeee im still in highschooooollllllll lol lol jk jk....actually i am but im legal so nyuhhhhh


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol im a virgin with a penis phobia and I might die and if u'd still do me.....then well, that doesnt belong here nor there  lol



Might die? I don't have a poisonous penis or anything...hehehe, sorry to play into your phobia.





-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Might die? I don't have a poisonous penis or anything...hehehe, sorry to play into your phobia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol i hav heart problems and ur penis might scare me and ill (X.x)


----------



## Oirish (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol perveeeeee im still in highschooooollllllll lol lol jk jk....actually i am but im legal so nyuhhhhh



Ughhh! I am pervy! Dammit! I'm going to watch the Crying Game and tear up in a cold shower ...damn ages aren't posted under the profile pic


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol i hav heart problems and ur penis might scare me and ill (X.x)



Oh, well good thing I'd never even entertain of using it in conjunction with you then.


-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

Me..... i'll come up here


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Me..... i'll come up here



Huh?

Worried that you will be on someone's list? (As if anyone had the Cajones to post a list...)

I KNOW I'll be on some, I don't care though. 

-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

i was just playin btw youre not a pervert and uriel i dont think id die if i saw ur penis......but Kinky is definately the most doable ib the thread *meow*

lmao im so crazy right now ull have to excuse me


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> i was just playin btw youre not a pervert and uriel i dont think id die if i saw ur penis......but Kinky is definately the most doable ib the thread *meow*
> 
> lmao im so crazy right now ull have to excuse me



(Psst...I'm about twice your age,plus 2-3 years...I saw your Age post, silly. I was just giving you an easy out).

Besides, my Penis doesn't come out much...I mean, unless I am peeing, or having sex,or just waving it at someone to scare them. 


-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> (Psst...I'm about twice your age,plus 2-3 years...I saw your Age post, silly. I was just giving you an easy out).
> 
> Besides, my Penis doesn't come out much...I mean, unless I am peeing, or having sex,or just waving it at someone to scare them.
> 
> ...



for realz??? u look younger. how odd. 

hmmmmmmm noooooo comment on the last part lol:blush:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> for realz??? u look younger. how odd.
> 
> hmmmmmmm noooooo comment on the last part lol:blush:



I know...isn't it rad? 

Maybe that's why the girls are always under 25... they never believe me when I tell them how old I am.

All the wonderful wisdom of 39, humor, modesty, pretty fair cashola flow...Man, I am a catch!!! 

-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Huh?
> 
> Worried that you will be on someone's list? (As if anyone had the Cajones to post a list...)
> 
> ...



No I LOVE your hair


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> No you're on my list




Hahaha!
Kudos.

Besides the fact that you stated that everybody but von Pudge is on your list...I will feel honored to be the first guy on here that you do not want to do.

Hey, I don't feel bad that you are on my list now...(You are a taken woman)See, everything is working out.

Post people!!!



-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> No I LOVE your hair



Nice post switch...Brat.



-Uriel


----------



## WeirdMetamorphosis (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> no one wants to do meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  lol



Lets have a orgy with her lol. Hey I was going to start this thread. Oh well I take full responsibility of this thread being started.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 15, 2009)

Goddamn you're awesome Wagimawr.


----------



## mischel (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol im a virgin with a penis phobia and I might die and if u'd still do me.....then well, that doesnt belong here nor there  lol



omg :>...
Somewhere between, under or in my fatrolls there must be my penis. We both didn't see us each other for a long time. My belly tears us apart :/. 
So there's no argument for ur phobia to come out^^.

I'd do you :smitten: .


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> i was just playin btw youre not a pervert and uriel i dont think id die if i saw ur penis......but Kinky is definately the most doable ib the thread *meow*
> 
> lmao im so crazy right now ull have to excuse me



 hahhaa minx! ;D



Uriel said:


> Hahaha!
> Kudos.
> 
> Besides the fact that you stated that everybody but von Pudge is on your list...I will feel honored to be the first guy on here that you do not want to do.
> ...





Uriel said:


> Nice post switch...Brat.
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



 lol  :happy::bow:


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 15, 2009)

I can say, quite confidently, that I would NOT do any male members of this esteemed board. Don't have a problem with that, but it's just not my thing.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I can say, quite confidently, that I would NOT do any male members of this esteemed board. Don't have a problem with that, but it's just not my thing.



thats okay.....we cant all have our homosexual expiriences lol....they happen to happen to me only when im plastered lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> hahhaa minx! ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dont take this the wrong way....luv ya dearly not queerly but ur cute id try to flirt if innebriated


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> thats okay.....we cant all have our homosexual expiriences lol....they happen to happen to me only when im plastered lol



To be frank, (no I didn't say I'd DO Frank), I have kissed several guys. I don't even consider myself bi-sexual because it was done A) intoxicated and B) with friends who I don't find any attraction to sexually. It was done to shock and I really wouldn't even have a problem admitting I enjoyed it if I did, but alas, I did not.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

mischel said:


> omg :>...
> Somewhere between, under or in my fatrolls there must be my penis. We both didn't see us each other for a long time. My belly tears us apart :/.
> So there's no argument for ur phobia to come out^^.
> 
> I'd do you :smitten: .



perfect lol.....but ive said it before and ill say it again i be teh virgin **nods** shocker i know haha


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> To be frank, (no I didn't say DO Frank), I have kissed several guys. I don't even consider myself bi-sexual because it was done A) intoxicated and B) with friends who I don't find any attraction to sexually. It was done to shock and I really wouldn't even have a problem admitting I enjoyed it if I did, but alas, I did not.



's all good. not your cup of tea thats cool. just like i dont feel anything kissing a thin guy


----------



## Uriel (Jan 15, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> 's all good. not your cup of tea thats cool. just like i dont feel anything kissing a thin guy



Even though I'd never do you (Or invite you to Cancun), I definitely want to kiss you, just for making all of us fat guys smile from ear to ear with that..


Grazie, Bella.


-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Even though I'd never do you (Or invite you to Cancun), I definitely want to kiss you, just for making all of us fat guys smile from ear to ear with that..
> 
> 
> Grazie, Bella.
> ...



awwww lol its the truth. its what im attracted to. the only way I will (and have) dated a non fat guy is if they have an amazing personality and it has to be near flawless lol.....

nah but i def prefer supersized males....if i dated a chubby or thin guy i might try to fatten him up hehe


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 15, 2009)

oh and to answer the question on this thread.....depends....any guys able to see their toes???? 

 im terrible lol


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 15, 2009)

depends on what you mean, if i use an elaborate set-up of mirrors and cameras. Wait, no, still can't. I would not do any of the guys on this board. Sorry gents, I just don't swing that way.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> oh and to answer the question on this thread.....depends....any guys able to see their toes????
> 
> im terrible lol



See, and I am resisting Jabba the Hutt jokes...even though I think Jabba is a badass BHM Sci-Fi figure.
He has massive bulk, slave girls, Boba Fett as a henchman...Boba Fett, people!?!


-Ron


----------



## escapist (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> for realz??? u look younger. how odd.
> 
> hmmmmmmm noooooo comment on the last part lol:blush:




Well your not the best judge of age lol.


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

This thread is so mean and negative. I think it should not be here!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well your not the best judge of age lol.



Hey!! Shut that shit up buster...



-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Diego said:


> This thread is so mean and negative. I think it should not be here!



Actually, we are all having fun with each other.



-Uriel


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Actually, we are all having fun with each other.
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Yes, I see that but I just mean the intentions of the thread starter.

Anyway, sorry! Don't want to spoil any fun...


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol im a virgin with a penis phobia and I might die and if u'd still do me.....then well, that doesnt belong here nor there  lol




Start with toys and a case of batteries?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> See, and I am resisting Jabba the Hutt jokes...even though I think Jabba is a badass BHM Sci-Fi figure.
> He has massive bulk, slave girls, Boba Fett as a henchman...Boba Fett, people!?!
> 
> 
> -Ron




hmmmm interesting. see Chris Farley is def the BHM comedy icon....love his work lol. I'm more into horror than sci fi....but i can see where ur getting at


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

escapist said:


> Well your not the best judge of age lol.



 okay jeremy..... yeah yeah


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Start with toys and a case of batteries?



ummmmmmm no....lol im a very non sexual person. I believe there are other equally passionate ways to show affection other than sex lol


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> hmmmm interesting. see Chris Farley is def the BHM comedy icon....love his work lol. I'm more into horror than sci fi....but i can see where ur getting at



Have you seen the 3D My Bloody Valentine yet?

It wasn't a great movie in the critical sense, but it was great fun!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Have you seen the 3D My Bloody Valentine yet?
> 
> It wasn't a great movie in the critical sense, but it was great fun!



it takes alot for me to like a horror film to be honest and this didnt meet my standards by a longshot lol


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ummmmmmm no....lol im a very non sexual person. I believe there are other equally passionate ways to show affection other than sex lol



We could just cuddle for a year or so...


Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> We could just cuddle for a year or so...
> 
> 
> Uriel




mypoint exactly....but ive been told im a good kisser lol....i'm a makeout whore lol


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think I'd do anyone on the forums. Why don't we do it in the road?


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> mypoint exactly....but ive been told im a good kisser lol....i'm a makeout whore lol



I'll make you knees buckle...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> I'll make you knees buckle...



lol put ur money where ur mouth is :kiss2:


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> lol put ur money where ur mouth is :kiss2:



I'm probably too old for you, but if your mom is single she can give you an after action report.





My Dad grew up in Canton, BTW.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> mypoint exactly....but ive been told im a good kisser lol....i'm a makeout whore lol



Your point exactly is that you want to cuddle and make-out with me for a year!?!?

Eww!!!! I'm totally old, now you've just made me gag.
I think I threw up in my mouth, just a little bit...





-Uriel


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't want to do YOU, or YOU, or YOU OVER THERE.


But I will do YOU, and you...and you a few hundred times.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> I'm probably too old for you, but if your mom is single she can give you an after action report.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



she is. but shes an ex groupie. shes 48 and hot....lots of work done though. needless to say shes ur typical milf who dates neurosergeons and people of the like lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Your point exactly is that you want to cuddle and make-out with me for a year!?!?
> 
> Eww!!!! I'm totally old, now you've just made me gag.
> I think I threw up in my mouth, just a little bit...
> ...




ouch am i rly that ugly


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ouch am i rly that ugly



???
No, you are quite pretty, silly girl.
My post was making fun of me...cause I'M the old dude .


Here, read it like this

Solioquy: OMG, that guy is total Hawt! He's so fat, I wanna cuddle with him for a year!

Friend: Eww, he's like totally old! I think I just threw up in my mouth a little...Gross!

With me as the Friend. Hehehe, that was fun.



-Uriel


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> she is. but shes an ex groupie. shes 48 and hot....lots of work done though. needless to say shes ur typical milf who dates neurosergeons and people of the like lol




I'm 39, but just a poor cab driver. NOBODY wants a cabbie.





Maybe that's your niche. Maybe it takes knowing a man can provide (wealth) or confidence (a requirement in neurosurgery) to get your juices flowing? If affluence is what works for your Mom, maybe it'll be for you too?


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ouch am i rly that ugly



Pictures of you could eliminate the worldwide need for Viagra.

Ugly you ain't!


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Pictures of you could eliminate the worldwide need for Viagra.
> 
> Ugly you ain't!



That is a great Smiley-Worship thingie...Oh, and she isn't ugly, she just needs to read more thoroughly.




-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 18, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> I don't want to do YOU, or YOU, or YOU OVER THERE.
> 
> 
> But I will do YOU, and you...and you a few hundred times.



Oh wait...I was confused. Not him, or him, but HIM...Aha, now it makes sense. See, I was thinking HIM...no, not that guy, that would be unfortunate. Wait, maybe it was him...? Oh no, HIM, Gotcha.


-Uriel

PS:Who's on First?


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> That is a great Smiley-Worship thingie...Oh, and she isn't ugly, she just needs to read more thoroughly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check your rep.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Start with toys and a case of batteries?



You are soooo bad..............


I kind of like that in a man  



99Haints said:


> I don't think I'd do anyone on the forums. Why don't we do it in the road?




A field or a dug out works for me, too.......


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You are soooo bad...............



At her age and with her emotional hurdles I think just figuring out how to enjoy herself and developing a stronger set of fantasies to get her there would be to her benefit. She can let someone else work the toys for her later after she gets to know what she likes first. (speed, pressure, etc.)

Now YOU on the other hand deserve nothing less than a most relentless, unmerciful working over. (insert sinister laugh here)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> At her age and with her emotional hurdles I think just figuring out how to enjoy herself and developing a stronger set of fantasies to get her there would be to her benefit. She can let someone else work the toys for her later after she gets to know what she likes first. (speed, pressure, etc.)
> 
> Now YOU on the other hand deserve nothing less than a most relentless, unmerciful working over. (insert sinister laugh here)





That word unmerciful........it turns me on you know


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That word unmerciful........it turns me on you know



I can't see a wedding ring in your avatar.

Am I about to get shot?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 18, 2009)

I split with my husband over three years ago.....and broke up with my LTR bf a while back too....so I'm single for now


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2009)

And I really don't think men of a certain age should be flirting with 18 yo's. Just sayin..' 


The creepy factor alone is off the charts.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Oh wait...I was confused. Not him, or him, but HIM...Aha, now it makes sense. See, I was thinking HIM...no, not that guy, that would be unfortunate. Wait, maybe it was him...? Oh no, HIM, Gotcha.
> 
> 
> -Uriel
> ...


 
Dude, are you kidding? Whitehotrazor for sure. HOT. And all sorts of smart. + more Hot. :blush:


----------



## Canonista (Jan 18, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I split with my husband over three years ago.....and broke up with my LTR bf a while back too....so I'm single for now



REEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAALY?:wubu:


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> At her age and with her emotional hurdles I think just figuring out how to enjoy herself and developing a stronger set of fantasies to get her there would be to her benefit. She can let someone else work the toys for her later after she gets to know what she likes first. (speed, pressure, etc.)
> 
> Now YOU on the other hand deserve nothing less than a most relentless, unmerciful working over. (insert sinister laugh here)



Where can I sign up for this relentless, unmerciful working over?


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> I'm 39, but just a poor cab driver. NOBODY wants a cabbie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol im def not a gold digger. i freak out when people get me birthday presents and stuff....i hate people doing things for me lol


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Your point exactly is that you want to cuddle and make-out with me for a year!?!?
> 
> Eww!!!! I'm totally old, now you've just made me gag.
> I think I threw up in my mouth, just a little bit...
> ...



lol ur cute though and im a sucker for alternative hair (i.e. Mohawks and unatural colored hair)

sooooo i can make out with you. ive made out with guys 10 years older when i was 15 lol. as long as we dont go frther it wouldnt be weird hahaha


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 18, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Pictures of you could eliminate the worldwide need for Viagra.
> 
> Ugly you ain't!



:blink: tmi lol


----------



## Canonista (Jan 19, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> And I really don't think men of a certain age should be flirting with 18 yo's. Just sayin..'
> 
> 
> The creepy factor alone is off the charts.



It's all fun and games on the internet.

In person she'd be a "nice kid".


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonista said:


> It's all fun and games on the internet.
> 
> In person she'd be a "nice kid".



Tell that to Dateline


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 19, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> Tell that to Dateline



watch him be on the next episode of to catch a predator....lol jk jk


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> watch him be on the next episode of to catch a predator....lol jk jk



Ahem...




-Uriel


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 19, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> watch him be on the next episode of to catch a predator....lol jk jk



nah, they only go after the guys chatting up the girls under 18....or boys...again under 18. yer 18 it's all good


----------



## Melian (Jan 19, 2009)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> nah, they only go after the guys chatting up the girls under 18....or boys...



He's too smart to show up at a 16 yr old's parents' house ready for a "sexy Miley Cyrus themed pillow fight"......right, Canonista?


----------



## Uriel (Jan 19, 2009)

Melian said:


> He's too smart to show up at a 16 yr old's parents' house ready for a "sexy Miley Cyrus themed pillow fight"......right, Canonista?



Hehehehehehe


Sorry, I just got that visual...


Rep coming your way.

-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 19, 2009)

Melian said:


> He's too smart to show up at a 16 yr old's parents' house ready for a "sexy Miley Cyrus themed pillow fight"......right, Canonista?



ahhhhhh baaaaaaaaddddd images :doh: *smacks head to make the icky thoughts go AWWWWWAAAAAAY*


----------



## Canonista (Jan 19, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> awwwww yall used t date? thats so cool



She's traded up quite nicely, too. I still wonder when she's gonna marry that nice Les kid.

(And her kids were easy to like. They're freakin AWESOME!)


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonista said:


> She's traded up quite nicely, too. I still wonder when she's gonna marry that nice Les kid.
> 
> (And her kids were easy to like. They're freakin AWESOME!)



thats rly cool...my moms bf's are always jerks to me.....and theyre fake to my brothers. so thats really awesome you arent like most piggish males dating women with kids. Kudos to you my friend


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonista said:


> She's traded up quite nicely, too. I still wonder when she's gonna marry that nice Les kid.
> 
> (And her kids were easy to like. They're freakin AWESOME!)



Dude, Kid Galahad looks like a hockey player now he's missing so many teeth. lol

and Miss America is going to be a senior next year.

and as for marrying that nice Les Kid...eh we'll do it some time, I'm not rushing...lol


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonista said:


> It's all fun and games on the internet.
> 
> In person she'd be a "nice kid".




It's still a whole shit ton of creepy. :blink:


----------



## Canonista (Jan 19, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> thats rly cool...my moms bf's are always jerks to me.....and theyre fake to my brothers. so thats really awesome you arent like most piggish males dating women with kids. Kudos to you my friend



Women my age, for the most part, have children. It's part of the deal for adults. It'd be awfully slim pickings to date only childless women at my age (39).

If you can't be good to a girlfriend's kids you're no good for her.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 19, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> It's still a whole shit ton of creepy. :blink:



Build a thousand bridges and nobody knows you as a bridge builder.

Save a thousand lives and nobody knows you as a lifesaver.

Put ONE camera in a girl's shower and you're a pervert for life....

It ain't fair!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Build a thousand bridges and nobody knows you as a bridge builder.
> 
> Save a thousand lives and nobody knows you as a lifesaver.
> 
> ...



........thats just wrong on soooo many levels


----------



## Canonista (Jan 19, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ........thats just wrong on soooo many levels



The original joke where it came from was even wronger.:doh:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonista said:


> The original joke where it came from was even wronger.:doh:


*
ya i think it has something to do with the term M0therF(ker *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Build a thousand bridges and nobody knows you as a bridge builder.
> 
> Save a thousand lives and nobody knows you as a lifesaver.
> 
> ...



I have heard this joke before..........but it was about Seamus the sheep f*cker.....


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 19, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Build a thousand bridges and nobody knows you as a bridge builder.
> 
> Save a thousand lives and nobody knows you as a lifesaver.
> 
> ...


 

No no no. Put one in an 18 year old girl's shower when you're a grown man makes you a creepy pervert. Haha.

Legal schmeegle. Creepy is CREEPY.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jan 19, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Dude, are you kidding? Whitehotrazor for sure. HOT. And all sorts of smart. + more Hot. :blush:



damn...thanks, I'll bring the fireman pants


----------



## 99Haints (Jan 19, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A field or a dug out works for me, too.......



There's just something about Astro Turf...


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

99Haints said:


> There's just something about Astro Turf...



ouch major turf burn.....take it from a soccer player lol astroturf isnt fun to slide on


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 20, 2009)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> damn...thanks, I'll bring the fireman pants




you know what those pants do to me...


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 20, 2009)

I would NOT do that Rabbit woman.

She has hairy armpits, has sex with fat dudes and is a disgrace to American Family Values.


----------



## StarScream! (Jan 20, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I would NOT do that Rabbit woman.
> 
> She has hairy armpits, has sex with fat dudes and is a disgrace to American Family Values.



I would :wubu::smitten:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I would NOT do that Rabbit woman.
> 
> She has hairy armpits, has sex with fat dudes and is a disgrace to American Family Values.



if i were into girls id do ya despite what u just mentioned


----------



## Cors (Jan 20, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I would NOT do that Rabbit woman.
> 
> She has hairy armpits, has sex with fat dudes and is a disgrace to American Family Values.



But... she's looks too cute and innocent!


----------



## Canonista (Jan 20, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> I would NOT do that Rabbit woman.
> 
> She has hairy armpits, has sex with fat dudes and is a disgrace to American Family Values.




What's wrong with being a disgrace to American Family Values?


----------



## Canonista (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> if i were into girls id do ya despite what u just mentioned



Can I hold the camera? :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Can I hold the camera? :wubu::wubu::wubu:



if i said no u might just put one in our shower......lol jk jk just refferencing what u said earlier


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> if i said no u might just put one in our shower......lol jk jk just refferencing what u said earlier



That would be very wrong...now the camera that I have stashed in her bedpost, that one's OK...






Hehehe


-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> That would be very wrong...now the camera that I have stashed in her bedpost, that one's OK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa......lol


----------



## Canonista (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> That would be very wrong...now the camera that I have stashed in her bedpost, that one's OK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She probably shouldn't look in the clock, either.

Or the ceiling fan.

Or behind the speaker grille in her TV. 

We won't even discuss the one behind the mirror. 

Or in the thermostat.

Or in the hole with the missing screw in the bathroom light switchplate.

Or...


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Canonista said:


> She probably shouldn't look in the clock, either.
> 
> Or the ceiling fan.
> 
> ...



Well, no, not until we get viewership up past 23,000 (Current count 12,574 and counting!). Oh, btw, your check is in the mail, Canonista.
We should still figure out a percentage on the T-shirts, but we can worry about that after we get the 'Soliquy Mad Libs project launched
( If you were stuck in a ___(noun)___ with Soliquy )...


Creeped out yet Surly?

Hehehe...Sorry I just couldn't help myself.
Man, if only I could Rep myself, that is funny.


-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Well, no, not until we get viewership up past 23,000 (Current count 12,574 and counting!). Oh, btw, your check is in the mail, Canonista.
> We should still figure out a percentage on the T-shirts, but we can worry about that after we get the 'Soliquy Mad Libs project launched
> ( If you were stuck in a ___(noun)___ with Soliquy )...
> 
> ...




ahhhhh yeah okkkkk woooooow lol. and nah its cool im 18...just a lil weird as I am still in HS hahahaha. u pervvvvessss aw i love yall though...as long as i get my commision off those tee shirts that is lol  gotta pay for college somehow and it aint happening by posting nakey pics of me on the net you 2!!!!!! lol


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ahhhhh yeah okkkkk woooooow lol. and nah its cool im 18...just a lil weird as I am still in HS hahahaha. u pervvvvessss aw i love yall though...as long as i get my commision off those tee shirts that is lol  gotta pay for college somehow and it aint happening by posting nakey pics of me on the net you 2!!!!!! lol



No nudes? Damn, that might be tough on the income stream...I was just about to try and convince Hole to come to the US for a 'FFAs gone wild!' video shoot with you.




-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> No nudes? Damn, that might be tough on the income stream...I was just about to try and convince Hole to come to the US for a 'FFAs gone wild!' video shoot with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gladly!

I'm a girl so having fun with 18 year old Audrey would not make me a perv.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> No nudes? Damn, that might be tough on the income stream...I was just about to try and convince Hole to come to the US for a 'FFAs gone wild!' video shoot with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol unlike my playboy mother I'm a bit more conservative....(i.e. virgin till marriage or it feels right and i dont think id do that for the world....just a significant other...which at the moment is vacant.....so bhm's the line form hnyah *points to my feet*)


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Gladly!
> 
> I'm a girl so having fun with 18 year old Audrey would not make me a perv.



awww you know my nameeeeee ^.^ does that mean i wasnt just a one night stand? :3


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> which at the moment is vacant.....so bhm's the line form hnyah *points to my feet*)



Is that hnyah...a Cartmann sound? That's how I pictured it...hehe


-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Is that hnyah...a Cartmann sound? That's how I pictured it...hehe
> 
> 
> -Uriel



why yes it was ^.^ congratulations heres a cheesy poof!!! PYSCH!!! *nom nom nom* :eat2: lol me just teasinnnn....u can have some to if u like


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> awww you know my nameeeeee ^.^ does that mean i wasnt just a one night stand? :3



Ofcourse I know your name. Gotta scream the names, don't I?

_Oh Audrey_.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Ofcourse I know your name. Gotta scream the names, don't I?
> 
> _Oh Audrey_.



ironically my nicknames Audi....is that cause I ride smooth??


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> why yes it was ^.^ congratulations heres a cheesy poof!!! PYSCH!!! *nom nom nom* :eat2: lol me just teasinnnn....u can have some to if u like



No Kitty! Bad kitty! My Chocolate-Chicken Pot Pie!


-Uriel


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Ofcourse I know your name. Gotta scream the names, don't I?
> 
> _Oh Audrey_.



I'd never forget your name, eh Sarah?  hehe


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Gladly!
> 
> I'm a girl so having fun with 18 year old Audrey would not make me a perv.



Guess who's getting her picture requests as soon as I can figure out the resizing etc...

Gawd, I will regret this when I run for the Senate...


-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> No Kitty! Bad kitty! My Chocolate-Chicken Pot Pie!
> 
> 
> -Uriel



hahahahaha now we gotta have a south park marathon...i have most of the seasons bootlegged ^.^ im such a nerd haha.


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> hahahahaha now we gotta have a south park marathon...i have most of the seasons bootlegged ^.^ im such a nerd haha.



Careful, I might be in OH in June. I might take you up on that (And the Make0Out session...)




-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Careful, I might be in OH in June. I might take you up on that (And the Make0Out session...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



surly would kill you for the last part..... but ttly haha....its a party ...lets have big south park marathon thingy and open it to all of dims ^^


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> ironically my nicknames Audi....is that cause I ride smooth??




Hey, I like rough rides too. 




kinkykitten said:


> I'd never forget your name, eh Sarah?  hehe



Haha, never.. (kinky) Sarah. 




Uriel said:


> Guess who's getting her picture requests as soon as I can figure out the resizing etc...
> 
> Gawd, I will regret this when I run for the Senate...
> 
> ...




LOL. 

Uriel, what should I say about myself?! I might be famous for my work in the media.. and I've put myself out here a tad.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Haha, never.. (kinky) Sarah.



Two Princesses! :happy:  lol


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> LOL.
> 
> Uriel, what should I say about myself?! I might be famous for my work in the media.. and I've put myself out here a tad.



You are right...I am editing that *one* picture..Ahem
Thanks for the Reality Check. :kiss2:


-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

kinkykitten said:


> Two Princesses! :happy:  lol



Indeed!:wubu: <3




Uriel said:


> You are right...I am editing that *one* picture..Ahem
> Thanks for the Reality Check. :kiss2:
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Damn me and my big mouth. :doh:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Indeed!:wubu: <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Big mouth? Hmm...Well, what with the braces and all, I'd hope that there was some room in there.




-Uriel

Gosh, I just got a PM, I wonder who that could be...whoever she is, she's totally NOT getting that one picture now. Hahaha


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Big mouth? Hmm...Well, what with the braces and all, I'd hope that there was some room in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha! You are so bad.

I'll tell you something. I actually have a medium sized mouth ( I think!) but I can open it really wide. :bow:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Hahaha! You are so bad.
> 
> I'll tell you something. I actually have a medium sized mouth ( I think!) but I can open it really wide. :bow:



Strange that you'd say that it was really _wide_. Good thing to know.
Stupid Photobucket...I'm about to just post in the Nekkid thread instead...much easier.


-Uriel


----------



## Hole (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Strange that you'd say that it was really _wide_. Good thing to know.
> Stupid Photobucket...I'm about to just post in the Nekkid thread instead...much easier.
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Guess I'm just.. _cocky_?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 20, 2009)

Soliloquy-

Ah, you're 18 and in high school? That means it's senior portrait time!  When do we get to see cap and gown pics?


----------



## Canonista (Jan 20, 2009)

Hole said:


> Gladly!
> 
> I'm a girl so having fun with 18 year old Audrey would not make me a perv.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel you are being sooo naughty over here on this thread..I think you need a spanking.

(starting a line of ffas)


----------



## biggins480 (Jan 20, 2009)

SoliloquyOfaSiren said:


> no one wants to do meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  lol



:doh: Who are you kidding...everyone wants to do you


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Canonista said:


>



Yes...Yes it does.


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> Uriel you are being sooo naughty over here on this thread..I think you need a spanking.
> 
> (starting a line of ffas)





I don't know what you are talking about...


Besides, I am usually the one doing the spanking, but if the line gets long enough, I might not be ale to fend them all off (Tries to look like he's going to fend them away...).


-Uriel


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 20, 2009)

biggins480 said:


> :doh: Who are you kidding...everyone wants to do you



.....y'all are crazy


----------



## Canonista (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I don't know what you are talking about...
> 
> 
> Besides, I am usually the one doing the spanking, but if the line gets long enough, I might not be ale to fend them all off (Tries to look like he's going to fend them away...).
> ...




Just for you. Your very own smiley. --->


----------



## Uriel (Jan 20, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Just for you. Your very own smiley. --->



Um..thanks?



-Uriel


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 20, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Um..thanks?
> 
> 
> 
> -Uriel



Ok...how about this

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/lords+of+acid/video/x3ryih_lords-of-acid-pussy_music

I love music vids.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jan 21, 2009)

Canonista said:


> She probably shouldn't look in the clock, either.
> 
> Or the ceiling fan.
> 
> ...



Alright boys. We need to talk. If you can give me 3 billion dollars in the bailout package I will do lesbian porn. I'll need that 3 billion by Tuesday. And also a monkey for my fiancee, P. Marshall, who has an affinity for monkeys. Really, any monkey will do. 

Otherwise I call the fuzz on your peeping tom ways


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 21, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Alright boys. We need to talk. If you can give me 3 billion dollars in the bailout package I will do lesbian porn. I'll need that 3 billion by Tuesday. And also a monkey for my fiancee, P. Marshall, who has an affinity for monkeys. Really, any monkey will do.
> 
> Otherwise I call the fuzz on your peeping tom ways



*SIGH* :wubu::wubu::wubu:I love it when you blackmail people to get me what I want.:wubu: And it goes without saying, I would totally do you.


----------



## Smite (Jan 21, 2009)

You have the best avatar ever Dr. P.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 21, 2009)

Smite said:


> You have the best avatar ever Dr. P.



Thanks.:bow:


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jan 21, 2009)

I wouldn't do anyone! For once in my life I'm happily off the market! :wubu:


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 21, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I wouldn't do anyone! For once in my life I'm happily off the market! :wubu:



 Awwwww! :happy:

A shout out for love :wubu:


Meeee tooooo :smitten:


----------



## Uriel (Jan 21, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Alright boys. We need to talk. If you can give me 3 billion dollars in the bailout package I will do lesbian porn. I'll need that 3 billion by Tuesday. And also a monkey for my fiancee, P. Marshall, who has an affinity for monkeys. Really, any monkey will do.
> 
> Otherwise I call the fuzz on your peeping tom ways



While I understand your position, I feel that I must inform you of a minor mistake that you have made. Not just any monkey will do for Dr. P-Monkey-Obsessed.... it must be Winged,



WINGED-MONKEY_FLYBY_THREADJACK!!!!

*Ook-Ook-Ook*





-Uriel 

View attachment FM6.jpg


View attachment FM5.jpg


View attachment FM4.jpg


View attachment FM3.jpg


View attachment FM2.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2009)

I still don't want to do YOU.










or you.


----------



## Ry&#333;ri (Jan 23, 2009)

huh....some how I am not surprised


----------

